# overclocking w/ CMOS setup utility (BIOS)



## nick1061 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I'm new to overclocking but I did a little research on it and watched a few videos and i think im about ready to do it. But when I entered my bios screen it looked a little different than the ones in example pictures and vidoes. When i went to the frequency/vultage control the areas like the mutiplier, and cpu speed were grayed out and no matter what setting i tampered with I could not make it so i could edit those setting. Same went for the voltage. So my question is: is anyone familiar with overclocking with this BIOS (i believe its called CMON setup utility). Im trying to boost the speed of my pretty cruddy AThlon 64 dual core that runs at 2.0 ghz to 2.2 or maybe even 2.4.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

You have an OEM(dell, hp, etc) PC, they lock these settings out so you cannot void the warranty that way.


----------



## nick1061 (Mar 7, 2009)

so then is there a way to get past it?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

No there is no way to overclock an OEM PC


----------

